# grouper mes 2 ID



## eckri (3 Janvier 2022)

j'ai un apple id pour mon icloud et un autre apple id pour les achats familles abonnements etc... c'est l'erreur que j'ai fais au debut car leur patage familial etait pas clair
et depuis c'est toujours un sac de noeuds avec ces 2 id
savez vous comment je pourrais n'avoir qu'un seul id sans tout perdre ?
par exemple virer mon icloud ID et utiliser celui du store pour icloud et ainsi n'en avoir plus qu'un ?

merci


----------



## ericse (3 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,
Je suis dans le même cas... et ça date d'avant la fonctionnalité de partage familial.
J'ai commencé à faire un inventaire des achats faits sur les 2 comptes, et pour l'instant sur mon Mac j'ai :

Compte principal : abonnement iCloud
Compte secondaire : achats Applications Mac, Livres, Musiques et TV (une chance car ça dépends du compte utilisé sur chaque Appli)
Il me reste à déterminer sur quel compte sont enregistrées les App iOS


----------



## eckri (3 Janvier 2022)

Pour moi c’est très clair tous les achats et abonnements sont sur un compte que j’utilise pour la famille, et mon iCloud id n’achète rien c’est juste un I’d de trop


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Janvier 2022)

Bienvenu au club...  On doit être nombreux...  j'avais qu'un compte au départ et puis l'iPhone à exister et du coup...

un compte: musique et des achats d'appli Mac  + achats sur le site de apple
un compte iCloud  avec des achats d'APP...

Je reconnais que c'est parfois un peu galère...  pour la mise a jour des applis sur le mac... 

Pierre.


----------



## love_leeloo (3 Janvier 2022)

Un Compte ID pour les gouverner tous, un Compte ID pour les trouver.
Un Compte ID pour les amener tous et dans les ténèbres les lier.



PS : les fans trouveront la référence 

PS 2 : je n'ai qu'un seul compte pour tout, c'est vrai que c'est pratique


----------



## flotow (3 Janvier 2022)

Sans le partage familial, deux comptes fonctionnent sans problème. Il y a d’ailleurs une section pour ça dans les préférences.

S’il n’y a pas beaucoup d’applications sur le compte à supprimer, c’est possible de voir avec les développeurs directement. J’avais une appli que j’avais acheté dans un autre pays avec une carte prépayée, jusqu’au moment où j’ai voulu prendre un abo avec mon compte français. Le développeur m’a donné un code pour que je puisse récupérer gratuitement l’application sur la boutique française.


----------



## ericse (3 Janvier 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Sans le partage familial, deux comptes fonctionnent sans problème. Il y a d’ailleurs une section pour ça dans les préférences.


Même avec le partage familial ça se passe bien, c'est prévu aussi.
Par contre quand j'ai envisagé de passer à Apple One pour optimiser les abonnements, j'ai eu un doute...


----------



## eckri (4 Janvier 2022)

sur l'app  AppStore je suis connecte avec mon icloud ID  qui n'a rien a faire la et il n'y a aucune option pour se deconnecter et connecter le bon Store ID


----------



## ericse (4 Janvier 2022)

eckri a dit:


> sur l'app  AppStore je suis connecte avec mon icloud ID  qui n'a rien a faire la et il n'y a aucune option pour se deconnecter et connecter le bon Store ID


Si c'est sur le Mac, je l'ai dans le menu *Store*, dernière option : *Deconnexion*


----------



## eckri (4 Janvier 2022)

Non c’est sur iPhone et iPad , et même si je me déconnecte sur leur site et me connecte avec le bon I’d c’est toujours celui de iCloud avec lequel je veux rien acheter qui est sur les app


----------



## ericse (4 Janvier 2022)

eckri a dit:


> Non c’est sur iPhone et iPad , et même si je me déconnecte sur leur site et me connecte avec le bon I’d c’est toujours celui de iCloud avec lequel je veux rien acheter qui est sur les app


Tu le vois ou exactement sur ton iPhone ?
Dans *Réglages > Ton nom *(première ligne)* > Contenu Multimédia et achats* ?
Ou dans *App Store > Ton logo* (tout en haut à droite) ?
Et as-tu la même chose aux 2 endroits ?


----------



## eckri (4 Janvier 2022)

sur l'app en haut a droite il y a ton icône , tu cliques dessus et tu as les infos, je suis bien logge avec mon icloud id et aucune possibilité de déconnection
je parle pas de l'appstore normal avec les app  (ou je suis logge avec le bon ID) mais de l'application Apple Store  (un panier bleu avec une pomme blanche) pour le hardware uniquement , la aussi quel sac de noeuds ! , ils peuvent pas nommer ca *vraiment *différemment
et si en plus on commence a parler d'Itunes alors la on sait plus ou on est


----------



## ericse (4 Janvier 2022)

eckri a dit:


> je parle pas de l'appstore normal avec les app (ou je suis logge avec le bon ID) mais de l'application Apple Store (un panier bleu avec une pomme blanche) pour le hardware uniquement


Ahhh... L'App*le* Store...  
Oui ça je pense que c'est normal : quand tu commandes du matériel, c'est bien pour toi, pas pour le titulaire du compte partagé, et donc les achats de matos se font sur ton compte principal (qui est aussi celui lié à ton iCloud).


----------



## eckri (4 Janvier 2022)

justement meme le hardware je l achete pour la famille  et sur le hardware store en ligne on peut se deconnecter


----------

